
Project Xanadu - olalonde
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Project_Xanadu
======
gvb
Back when Google Wave was all the buzz I thought that would be a great base to
use to implement Project Xanadu. It didn't last long and I never even did of
proof of concept. :-/

Hmmm, Wave isn't quite dead yet... <http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Apache_Wave>

